# Dirty duct



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

I think somone needs air duct cleaning on there underground return. :blink:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Are you kidding.
Its the dirt thats keeping it from collapsing. :laughing:


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes. 'beenthere' is absolutely right.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok 
We are doing another air duct cleaning on a job we have done several times before. I have done a video inspection and have found the ducts are developing pin holes (Ducts are below the slab) and letting sand in. Is there a reasonably price duct sealing/recoating system out there I can offer. I have found a couple of choices but the minamum investment is 10K to 15K.
I have several customers in the same situation and a new over head duct system is a option. But I would rather leave as is.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I would suggest, Rayflate Duct Sealing System. Check details from Tyco's website.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

It really needs to be clean because it's so dirty you can visit your local or contact any professional.


----------



## ControlledComfort (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow that is just brutal.


----------



## LOWKEY (Jan 13, 2015)

Any body doing work in newark?


----------



## LOWKEY (Jan 13, 2015)

Any one doing work in newark


----------



## FortCollinsHVAC (Jan 22, 2015)

Yuck that is why they should get it cleaned 1 to every 2 years depending on where you live


----------



## zenhopper0510 (1 mo ago)

Allergies, sore throats, colds, and coughing are frequently brought on by dirty air ducts, which also reduce the quality of the air in your home. Contact professional air duct cleaners today to get your vents cleaned.


----------

